# Project Zed 2 !!



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Project Zed 2 

This car will be raced in Sweden in 2012 in Top Doorslammer versus the huge V8's :thumbsup:

Time to show them a touch of jap power ......

Then Australia to play with the big boys in the jap world !

PZ1 will race in the Uk again next year in her current red livery


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

World domination!!! love it!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cool mate. Is PZ2 yours?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Hi mate - yes she is 
We can't wait - a fair bit of setting up and development to do but exciting times


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

What power are you anticipating? Just wondered as it seems possible to get big BHP from the humble VQ35 but trying to get over 1000BHP from a VR38 results in it splitting at the seams


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

We are seeing approx 1900 currently on the VQ35 & are not running stupid boost at all - certainly a lot less boost than was run in the sister car to get to similar times 
PZ1 will continue to run the VQ35 & we will increase boost in 2012

PZ2 will run a slightly different Nissan V6 - more BHP hoped for & expected than PZ1 



TAZZMAXX said:


> What power are you anticipating? Just wondered as it seems possible to get big BHP from the humble VQ35 but trying to get over 1000BHP from a VR38 results in it splitting at the seams


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

Sound amazing
Looking forward


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Good luck John. The picture looks awesome.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Hi mate - yes she is
> We can't wait - a fair bit of setting up and development to do but exciting times


Nice one John, Good luck with both your cars will be great to see you give those V8 boys some stick:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looks great John, I'll be sure to pop over the ditch when your in Aussie.

Robbie.


----------



## kaddyT78 (Sep 6, 2011)

good:thumbsup:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks superb, best of luck with it!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Can I ask what engine its running?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

VQ35 Nissan Motor.


----------

